# Congratulations To Aabc Place Getters



## Keith the Beer Guy (7/12/07)

My congratulations to all place getters and entrants in the AABC.

Great Brewing and Great Results.

My thanks to Ray and his team, judges, stewards and other helpers.

And wowie kazowie is that Dan Rayner, grand champion, two from two!

I so hope that's a kit beer Dan.

Congratulations!


----------



## Ross (7/12/07)

Well done guys.... :super: 

Ben, congrats on being the only Qld winner...looks like we needed your beers Screwtop...

cheers Ross


----------



## Stuster (7/12/07)

Well done all, especially Luke and Michael. :super: 

Now if that Dan Rayner beer is another kit, maybe it's time to retire the mash tun altogether. :lol:


----------



## PostModern (7/12/07)

I'd like to congratulate Les Hart, IBU and hardcore bitter brewer, for his third in the Pale Lager category.

Well done to all the place getters, and escpecially champion Dan Rayner.


----------



## bconnery (7/12/07)

Well, what a great way to start the day!
I am one chuffed brewer this morning...

I'd celebrate with one of my place getting beers but they were the last two in existence...   
The Pale Ale was my first AG too so doubly chuffed...

And the stout was an extract beer, with a mini-mash but largely extract...

Just to stretch out the bragging a little both beers were already in the recipe database as I was very happy with them...
Maiden Voyage IPA (Entered as a pale ale because I had missed my targets a little. It was my first after all...)
FES - Roasty as to start with so if you don't like your stouts so then dial it down a little...

Congrats to all the winners and placegetters too!


----------



## Trent (7/12/07)

Congrats to all the winners, I am sure that it was a very tough comp, though they all seem to be these days.
Congrats especially to Dan Rayner, thats a pretty impressive feat getting 2 from 2 - is there any way we can get him banned from next years comp? :lol: Those ACT boys certainly put in a real showing, and congrats to some of the HAG boys for doing so well, like Tony, Keith and Scott.
All the best
Trent


----------



## AndrewQLD (7/12/07)

Yes, congratulations to everyone especially to Ben, a couple of great beers that deserved placings.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## MHB (7/12/07)

Dan Rayner ACT

Now where have I heard that name before?

MHB


----------



## Jye (7/12/07)

Congratulations everyone and especially you Ben :super:


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (7/12/07)

Congratulations to all place getters.

And well done Melbourne Brewers!! 3 place getters that I can see from a quick scan.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (7/12/07)

Chris Taylor said:


> Congratulations to all place getters.
> 
> And well done Melbourne Brewers!! 3 place getters that I can see from a quick scan.



Correction .. make that 5 Melbourne Brewers as place getters! We must have been doing something right this year :super:


----------



## mikem108 (7/12/07)

Why thankyou Stu


----------



## crozdog (7/12/07)

congrats to all place getters especially Mike & Luke form the ISB - well done.

Tony, glad to see that your strong ale topped the list (it confirms my judging at the states  )


----------



## chovain (7/12/07)

I'm absolutely chuffed - managed to get a place in my first year of competing.

Ok - enough bragging - I want to join in the chorus of thankyous to everyone involved: the other competitors, the judges and the organisers, especially Ray: You're a living legend. 

I'll definitely be offering to help out with the state comp next year, and may even try to get down to Vic for the big one.


----------



## Hargie (7/12/07)

....Well Done all ACT Brewers, especially my mates Craig Webber- Champion Brewer (again) and Dan Rayner-who beat me for BOS by half a point...you bastard...


----------



## oldbugman (7/12/07)

Congrats all,

Congrats mike, shame it was your last bottle, likewise with my entrant.


----------



## Stagger (7/12/07)

Yes Cougar 2 years in a row I am very happy brewer, Dan and I make a good team winning Champion brewer and BOS both years, a point mate need to try a little harder  

Thank to all the people involved especially the judges who travelled interstate to judge. 

Congrats to everyone that made it to the nationals ************************ is leaping forward, the standard within our club is fantastic.



Cheers 

Craig


----------



## Fatgodzilla (7/12/07)

Stagger said:


> Thank to all the people involved especially the judges who travelled interstate to judge.
> 
> Craig




I'm crappy on names, but two men (one from Canberra - Ross ?) and one from Melbourne (sorry bloke, forgotten all ready) came and judged and were absolutely brilliant in sharing their knowledge and intelligence with us small town guys. Who were those men ???


----------



## goatherder (7/12/07)

Well done all (go the Hunter lads!). The results were certainly worth waiting for.


----------



## sah (7/12/07)

Congratulations not only to the winners & organisers but to all of the entrants.

I sampled each of the pale lagers and bar one they were all commercial quality. Absolutely outstanding.

Cheers.
Scott


----------



## Guest Lurker (7/12/07)

If Adam Fabo scored 116 in the dark ales, why is he placed third not first?

This was a pretty good beer, made best of show in WA, but I think there is a typo either in the score or the place.


----------



## randyrob (7/12/07)

Guest Lurker said:


> If Adam Fabo scored 116 in the dark ales, why is he placed third not first?
> 
> This was a pretty good beer, made best of show in WA, but I think there is a typo either in the score or the place.



it's in the conditions GL, -3 points disadvantage if you're from WA


----------



## DanRayner (7/12/07)

Hey thanks All!

I'm pretty chuffed by it all - esp since the competition seems to have been pretty tough! (even from Canberra's own Stagger and Cougar! Good job guys!)

Congrats to all entrants and winners at this year's AABC - top work!

cheers!

Dan

PS - it was not a mini-mash like last year - but a full-mash constructed by comparing the BJCP guidelines for the style (which seems to say "NorthernBrewerNorthernBrewerNorthernBrewerNorthernBrewer") with the statistics in Ray Daniels' California Common chapter in his book Designing Great Beers (lots of Crystal malt) - first time I tried brewing it too...


----------



## Jazman (7/12/07)

well done Peter Winch fir the Pale Ale that was a fine beer i got to taste at sabsosa


----------



## PostModern (7/12/07)

Guest Lurker said:


> If Adam Fabo scored 116 in the dark ales, why is he placed third not first?
> 
> This was a pretty good beer, made best of show in WA, but I think there is a typo either in the score or the place.



I saw Ray this evening. It's a typo on the score and he is aware of it. There is, or will soon be, a corrected results sheet on www.ibunion.org


----------



## schooey (7/12/07)

Go the Hag boys! Well done to all. I can't wait to get invooved in some comps.


----------



## Tony (7/12/07)

Congrats to all place getters!!!

And a big Yeeee Haaaa to all the Hunter folks in the placings. Well done!

BIggest thanks go to the IBU's for running 2 big comps in not much time and sacraficing much of their personal time to do so.

Very happy with how my Old Ale went considering it was a No Chill beer  

cheers


----------



## Guest Lurker (7/12/07)

Tony said:


> Very happy with how my Old Ale went considering it was a No Chill beer
> 
> cheers



Ah, no wonder they kept running out of judges, botulism hey.


----------



## /// (7/12/07)

SAH said:


> Congratulations not only to the winners & organisers but to all of the entrants.
> 
> I sampled each of the pale lagers and bar one they were all commercial quality. Absolutely outstanding.
> 
> ...




#42 in the lager category was a stunning beer. Probably the best I have had in years at a comp.

Amazed at the high standard, well down fella's and fella-renes

Scotty


----------



## Tony (7/12/07)

Guest Lurker said:


> Ah, no wonder they kept running out of judges, botulism hey.



Thats a second hand one....... not sure who but someone beat you to it somewhere 

but yeah........ Botulism was the contributing factor to bhe beers character..... it has a wonderful sweet caramel flavour and accentuates the malt aroma....... TRUE.......  

cheers


----------



## crozdog (7/12/07)

Tony said:


> but yeah........ Botulism was the contributing factor to bhe beers character..... it has a wonderful sweet caramel flavour and accentuates the malt aroma....... TRUE.......
> 
> cheers



I'm still around after judging it in the state comp   pity I couldn't get there for the nationals to double check how the botulism had developed over a month :lol:


----------



## browndog (7/12/07)

Go the Nochill :lol: MUHAHAHAHahahahahahaaaaaaa.................well done Tony.


cheers

Browndog


----------



## Maxt (8/12/07)

Well done to all the brewers on the high standard, especially all the Canberra crew. For those that don't know, Dan's BOS APA from the Canberra comp is on tap at ther Wig and Pen right now.


----------



## poiter (8/12/07)

I'd like to join the chorus of brewers thanking the organisers of this year's comp. It's a difficult task at the best of times, but rewarding when the beers are good.

Congratulations to all entrants and place getters. All help to drive the standards of craft brewing higher. It's a bit sad to see so few SA brewers in the results. There were some top beers entered from here.

I'm stoked about my result. Totally a surprise. Didn't think a simple Australian Ale would stand a chance against the highly hopped Americans. Luckily you can get away with hazy beers in this style. Seems to be common for me at the moment. Is it because it was a no chill, un-fined beer?

Unfortunately I only have a few bottles left. I bottled a dozen for myself and gave the rest of the batch to a mate! It's a good excuse for a brew day.


----------



## BoilerBoy (8/12/07)

Equally stoked myself with a 2nd place result in the dark ale category,

It must be an enormous task to co-ordinate such an event, so well done to all brewers and organisers involved! 

Very Happy indeed  
BB


----------



## capretta (8/12/07)

yep, well done all.. i tried some great beers as steward/judge, i must say the beers were so good i kept relegating myself to steward cause i got sick of having tiny sips and trying to concentrate on what was "out of style" instead of just enjoying them.. :lol:


----------



## dr K (8/12/07)

Someone mentioned "those two blokes who knew a lot who judged" they were Ross Mitchell of Canberra and Mark Hibberd of Melbourne,the two highest ranking (exam wise) BJCP judges in Australia. Yes Virginia, there is a lot more to judging than comparing the beer in your hand to a set of printed guidlines on the table next to you.
My Acrobat has shirt itself so I have not read the results (yet) but I understand that Canberra (ho hum)once again did rather well!!! I have to congrads the Cougar, who on his own time and fuel drove the ACT entries, which had been stored in optimum conditions even down to temperature for ale or lager down to Bulli where they were handed to the Stewardship of Living God Ray where they (along with all the other entries) would have been kept, again, in optimal condition, until the judging.
I cannot emphasize too much the requirement that beers be kept stable for as long as possible before the judging.
Well done Canberra in the results and a big thank you to NSW for running it.

K


----------



## Fatgodzilla (8/12/07)

dr K said:


> Someone mentioned "those two blokes who knew a lot who judged" they were Ross Mitchell of Canberra and Mark Hibberd of Melbourne,the two highest ranking (exam wise) BJCP judges in Australia.



Thanks dr k. I knew someone would name these two men for me. It was a pleasure watching and listening to Ross and Mark as they judged and in the breaks when we discussed, what else, beer. I learnt a lot and that's a standard that I would like to aspire to. All the other judges, the boys from Sydney and the local Gongers were brilliant with their time and judging and it does make me proud to have linked up with the IBUs.


----------



## danman (8/12/07)

id also like to say a huge congrats to everybody who entered-especially our local boys.

i am very stoked to have just under half a 19L keg of Dan's BOS APA sitting in my chest freezer-i was the lucky 2nd place winner of our local homebrew club's end of year raffle. it tastes fantastic-every bit a winner!

cheers,dan


----------

